# Zymol - worth the £'s?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying HD Cleanse and a pot of Titanium, which combined weigh in at a hefty £96.

Am I deluding myself into thinking they'll be a "better" combination that Lime Prime and Light Fantastic and will there be a big visual difference? 

I'm not fussed on longevity either.........

NB - Car is adequately prepped already and will be again.

Thanks men!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I will go first IMO yes but you will get a fantastic result with DODO so long as the prep is good but its up to you at the end of the day.
Ducks for WW3


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> I will go first IMO yes but you will get a fantastic result with DODO so long as the prep is good but its up to you at the end of the day.
> Ducks for WW3


Ducks for WW3....................why?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

There will be some detractors along in a moment or two.

For me it is worth the difference but do accept that it is in the eye of the beholder as to whether this is truly the case or not.

If you do a little digging on here you will find lots of diverse opinions as to the merits of all manner of sealants and waxes, it usually comes down to personal preference, over the years I have tried lots of different waxes but still go back to zymol. I like to use it and love the way it looks, I also like the hd-cleanse which again is more about ease of use for me in my cold garage in aberdeen and i like what it does ahead of waxing, but that is just me.

I would suggest that if you are concerned about the cost try cheaper alternatives that many do say are just as good if not better, collinite for instance to see what it is you are looking, then if that does the trick for you then just continue using it, if you dont like it for any reason then you can move to something else without having lost lots of money.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I know your already thinking £96 is quite a lot but if you streched your budget just £15 more you could get Glasur which IMO is definitly worth it. :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

They are a good combination. I have both. Titainium is a nice wax, wait till you put it on by hand. You will use a little more but just to say you have done it is worth it, then go back and put it on with a foam applicator.

The HD IMO is not as good as lusso revitalising creme, cant quantify it. It may be just the way I look at the finish. I find it easier to work with as well.

Cheers


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm one of the very few people that isn't impressed with Glasur. I personally didn't find it any better than P21S which is one of my favourite waxes (ducks to avoid the flack).
I'm in the same position as the OP, but I'm wondering wether to take the plunge with Zaino products having tried some Zymol.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

IMO the visual difference will not be worth £96, because you probably won't be able to see a difference. As long as you put the time and effort in with the Lime prime then the dodo duo will give you a finish that is a match for any.

However, you may personally be able to justify the £96, just becasue it gives you some sort of warm special feeling knowing that you own some Zymol products. If thats the kind of thing that floats your boat then buy them, but don't kid yourself that your car will somehow look better when you use it because imho it probably won't.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's down to personal choice at the end of the day. I couldn't spend that much on a wax TBH, but people spend a hell of a lot more, so why not? As for telling the difference, you will probably tell yourself it looks better, even if to justify the cost, but so what? I would probably get a decent sealant kit instead, but that's me.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i bought glasur and i love it, defo work the ££ for Zymol


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i would be suprised if you could tell the difference if you done your car half and half!

but we all have to try new products, makes is more fun, and some products make me feel good when im using them, some dont even though they give me the same outcome

have you tried megs 16? seriously, that is a good wax and one that suprises me every time i use it as i forget how good it is


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

big ben said:


> i would be suprised if you could tell the difference if you done your car half and half!
> 
> but we all have to try new products, makes is more fun, and some products make me feel good when im using them, some dont even though they give me the same outcome
> 
> have you tried megs 16? seriously, that is a good wax and one that suprises me every time i use it as i forget how good it is


I'll agree with that! I've got this on my car now, as a change from 476 and it's doing a great job. I really can't see why you would need to spend more than the 11 quid this stuff costs.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

i say go for it, you can ask the same question till you are blue in the face, but you wont ever really know unless you go for it! I did and now have other zymol waxes also. Glasur is value for money as far as zymol waxes are concerned, but for me its the hd cleanse that is the key, its a great product imo


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> have you tried megs 16?


Yes, I gave it away.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Divided opinions here..................keep them coming.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, I gave it away.


That was a bit silly. Should have kept it!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> That was a bit silly. Should have kept it!


Why - I didn't like it!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

So if you buy this fancy wax and you don't like it, you can give it away to me then. :thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

To the OP..

I was just browsing the sales section and another forum member is selling a load of Zymol waxes and HD much cheaper than new...


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Why - I didn't like it!


What didn't you like about it? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Why - I didn't like it!


Too right, why should you keep it ? Because everyone says so ???? Everything is personal taste !


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe you should have a look in SALES on here...


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

as you can see i am a dodo approved detailer so i opviasly like the dodo products and enjoy using them, 

but having said that i also own a few zymol waxes and hd cleanse, 

if i have a special car in or am fealing a bit fruity i will use the zymol just because it feels a bit more special, a bit more of an occasion and makes you think you have used the creme of the crop,

i'm not saying it is any better than the dodo wax or that it gives a better finish or lasts longer but it just gives you a nice warm feeling when using it,


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Maybe you should have a look in SALES on here...


Maybe I should but I don't (and wont) use PAYPAL.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> So if you buy this fancy wax and you don't like it, you can give it away to me then. :thumb:


I'll pay the postage too, shall I?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> What didn't you like about it? if you don't mind me asking.


Texture, application, removal, finish and odour.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I'll pay the postage too, shall I?


You're a star!
Ist class mind!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Glasur great wax and comes with reasonable price i like it especially on light colours . and on Solid black Zymol Concours will be my first choice . recently i tried HD-Cleanse by machine with black pad it gives nice finish but I need Victoria QD to remove HD-Cleanse residue because HD-Cleanse dries very quickly .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

cobra148 said:


> I'm one of the very few people that isn't impressed with Glasur. I personally didn't find it any better than P21S which is one of my favourite waxes (ducks to avoid the flack).


both are very similar but Glasur last longer . but p21s adds more silvery blingy look .


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Glasur is a lovely wax 

Also with ultra-tight beading and excellent "water behavior"


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

These threads may go some way towards helping to answer your question Red_Cloverleaf:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=45303&highlight=concours

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=62650&highlight=concours

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173105&highlight=wax+test+zymol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79952


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Waxes are such a personal preference thing you will never get a right or wrong answer. 

Im with you i hated Megs 16. Tried it years ago when people where raving about it because it was cheap and in a big tin but only used it once and gave it away. On the other hand lots of people love it.

Unfortunately, i think the only way to satisfy your curiosity with waxes is to try them yourself but this can be a very expensive game!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

vic red will rival any zymol wax imo

that is once you have removed the placebo effect of spending thousands on a wax that costs the same to manufacturer as their cheapest 

having said that, i have glasur and that's about max ill spend on a wax these days having discovered some of the cheaper stuff owns my tub of concorso


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, Victoria is "bang for bucks"

I have conc., mayhem and chaos.. Great products!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just my 2pence.

Buy Glasur, I doubt you'll look at any other wax the same way again.

I for one think in wax terms it's a bargain.

Either use Lusso revi creme or LP by machine to give a lovely base and then top with 2 layers of Glasur 24 hours apart if possible.

It treats water like no other wax i've seen.

Again it's all in the prep so if the paintwork is in a a bad condition the LP/lusso won't work as well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Interesting thread, just read the whole lot, surprised it did not tilt in the way some threads about waxes often do, (all though there was a bit in the middle posh brand vs #16)
Anyways fair play to the poster you wanna spend £100 on products , just do it, you have worked for it and deserve it :thumb:
If you wanted 476, #16 or FK1000 , I'm sure you would have asked about it 
I'm glad some realise there is a CHOICE out there , and that some are brave enough to exercise their right to choice .


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

As an owner of many late 80's / early 90's red cars, my experience with Zymol is that nothing else I've tried provides as much protection from UV as Zymol (Carbon in my case).

Considering that it's so easy to use, provides brilliant results and HDClense smells like chocolate , despite the fact that it's more expensive than some alternatives, when you take performance into account, it's great value.

When I started looking at detailing forums, I was tempted away from Zymol by the whole "same results for less $$" argument, but to be honest, I've never found anything that's performs as well and is easy to use.

You do have to take the Zymol marketing machine with a pinch of salt though.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hey marketing gets everyone in every walk of life whether you like it or not.

I couldn't care less, I still love the stuff. It feels special imo.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, if YOU want it, and can buy it, then go ahead.....

I have just shelled out for a load of Zaino stuff....

Does it look any better than dodo... hmmmmm

Let's try, not wanting to take over your thread, but your question of will a "higher end" combo look better than dodo was on your first post...

Now, I we have to trust people will be honest here, and not check back all my posts...

One pic is the Zaino range (wash, clay, AIO, Z2, Z6, Z8), the other is Dodo lime prime and Dodo SN.....but, which is best 



















:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Two different pictures/angles ect....

And no one can ever tell a true finish from pictures! 


Oh the two pictures are from the same product.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Two different pictures/angles ect....


Oh, come on...they are as close as possible!!!

Give a man a break...it was a spur of the moment thing!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol:

A break?

Gona be snookering you, snookering you, snookering you tonight?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its all down to choice because we all know deep down that they it makes no odds usually what LSP we have on

so it comes down to ease of use, how it makes you feel, durability, the smell and packaging...

the only difference you would "_see_" is the dent in your wallet imo


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

big ben said:


> its all down to choice because we all know deep down that they it makes no odds usually what LSP we have on
> 
> so it comes down to ease of use, how it makes you feel, durability, the smell and packaging...
> 
> the only difference you would "_see_" is the dent in your wallet imo


When you say no odds, you mean looks wise?

All Lsp's I have tried are different.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

gally said:


> When you say no odds, you mean looks wise?
> 
> All Lsp's I have tried are different.


you keep telling yourself that :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> When you say no odds, you mean looks wise?
> 
> All Lsp's I have tried are different.





big ben said:


> you keep telling yourself that :lol:


I agree with both....

They are all different, in cost, feel, application, smell, looks in the bottle etc etc

*But* once they are on a car...well, as I said - I can't see a difference...

:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I agree with both....
> 
> They are all different, in cost, feel, application, smell, looks in the bottle etc etc
> 
> ...


so that means you only agree with me then mate :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

big ben said:


> so that means you only agree with me then mate :lol:


No it doesn't.... 

Gally is saying all the LSPs he has used are different and I agree, but only up to a point

You are saying they are all the same on the car, and I agree...

So I agree with Gally they are all different, but only until you put them on the car (IMO), then I agree with you that they all look the same..

So I agree with both of you......

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I never said they were different on looks did I?

You said no lsp's were different, I disagreed.

And once they are on the car they are still totally different.

Notice i've never mentioned looks?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

well i mentioned everything else in post 43, so the way you come across was to do with looks 

a 1 year old could tell the difference between waxes by smell, touch and packaging


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

So, is someone going to answer the OP's original queury?
I have neither of the products he is asking about, although I suspect there won't a massive visual difference in the products he is comparing


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ease of use, durability, performance. 

Some people actually buy expensive waxes for reasons other than a quest for a better paint finish.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

that post seems a bit harsh, but i didnt think i needed to point out that waxes smell, look and feel different on this forum :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

gally said:


> Just my 2pence.
> 
> Buy Glasur, I doubt you'll look at any other wax the same way again.
> 
> ...


I answered it.  It's worth it all in my opinion of course.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

gally said:


> Ease of use, durability, performance.
> 
> Some people actually buy expensive waxes for reasons other than a quest for a better paint finish.


but most people buy them because they are expensive, just like designer clothes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I disagree, I buy designer clothes because they look better. 

To be pedantic they perform their job better. Ie making you look better than cheap clothing.

The same as my Glasur performs better than my Purple Haze.

You can have your exceptions like 476 and FK like all walks of life.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

how could i tell you did :lol:

its all well saying you think its worth buying this expensive wax, but what actually makes it worth it?

and you think that 70 quid diesel tshirt thats 3 times thinner than the tesco 3 quid tshirt is better quality? 

i bet you only buy designer clothes with a logo on, if it was plain you wouldnt go near it even if it was better quality than the logo pair :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> So, is someone going to answer the OP's original queury?
> I have neither of the products he is asking about, although I suspect there won't a massive visual difference in the products he is comparing


Easy there tiger...

If you check through the thread, it has already been answered by several people....

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

big ben said:


> how could i tell you did :lol:
> 
> its all well saying you think its worth buying this expensive wax, but what actually makes it worth it?
> 
> ...


Very wrong actually.

I had the discussion with a friend.

If Tesco designed jeans like my Tough jeansmith/All saints ones I would buy them. I don't enjoy spending £100's of pound on jeans. If I could get that look with a £5 pair of jeans I wouldn't care.

The problem is they charge more becuase they look better, forget the quality, I don't buy clothes based on how long it'll last. I based on how it looks. Branding is irrelevant to me.

That's the genuine truth.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i wouldnt buy it unless someone gave me a_ reason _it is worth forking out all that cash

from what we can tell so far from this thread, it wont give you better durablity or any visual difference to well prepped paint, so that leaves smell, the tub, and how it goes on and comes off


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

big ben said:


> i wouldnt buy it unless someone gave me a_ reason _it is worth forking out all that cash
> 
> from what we can tell so far from this thread, it wont give you better durablity or any visual difference to well prepped paint, so that leaves smell, the tub, and how it goes on and comes off


and bragging rights.....

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It won't give you better durability that what?

476? Glasur performs better than any wax i've used before.

Sheeting/beading ability. 

I don't have to justify my purchase to myself as I didn't have to buy my Glasur. 

It's just purely my opinion and I also have a lot of waxes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Easy there tiger...
> 
> If you check through the thread, it has already been answered by several people....
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, been keeping my eye on the thread, I disagree that there is not a difference between waxes/lsp that are NOT 476/FK1000 or #16 , whether it be be in use or looks or price 

Just looking at Red Cloverleaf's other posts , I suspect he is quite particular and maybe seeking a straight closed answer


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Okay I'll answer it straight forward. 

Is there a big visual difference?

No.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Just looking at Red Cloverleaf's other posts , I suspect he is quite particular and maybe seeking a straight closed answer


Well, he should not have asked anything about waxes then!!!



It's such a personal thing, and everyone has a different opinion about what lasts longer, looks the best, etc etc...

I don't think it will ever get resolved!!

Maybe he can ask something easier the next time, like who killed JFK!



:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

^ I laughed.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Answer to the Ops question is, no it's not worth 96 quid, but does it really matter? If he wants it, he'll probably but it. I wouldn't pay silly money for these fancy waxes, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

gally said:


> It won't give you better durability that what?
> 
> 476? Glasur performs better than any wax i've used before.
> 
> ...


I asked about Titanium, not Glasur.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Avanti said:


> So, is someone going to answer the OP's original queury?


I hope so.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I agree with both....
> 
> They are all different, in cost, feel, application, smell, looks in the bottle etc etc
> 
> ...


Back on track?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been answered. But i doubt it will make a difference because it's a personal thing really.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> It's been answered. But i doubt it will make a difference because it's a personal thing really.


There isn't a limit to the number of answers to the points raised and it *will *make a difference as I'll go with the majority.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got HD Cleanse and Titanium. I'm very happy with the results.

I'll be getting Glasur next.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you can afford the Zymol combo and want to pamper your car then yes I'd definitely recommend one of their waxes. As most people have suggested though, go for Glasur, which is worth the extra money (in terms of looks and how long they last, as Titanium is a touch more durable).

HD Cleanse isn't worth the money though IMO. It's nice, but it can be a pain to use, so swap that out for Lime Prime.

Looks is clearly open to debate, but 'specialness' and durability are not - the Zymol comes out on top here.

Glasur is the best all round boutique wax out there IMO.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> There isn't a limit to the number of answers to the points raised and it *will *make a difference as I'll go with the majority.


Not sure if it is wise to go with the majority, you can read the debate and decide from what you read (when I say you I mean the reader) 
As I know the majority may say #16 is all you need but as you have already discovered, it was not for you.
It's not as if you need to re-mortgage to buy the products


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

What i struggle with, when it comes to high end waxes is the price difference. What ingredient is so special that a company can charge around 7k for a pot of wax, when the same company also offer waxes at 100 pounds. Is the 7k one really that much better? The only way someone would know a car has got one of these fancy waxes on is if they were told. Waxes do vary in quality, but not that much! I don't buy into all of this boutique wax stuff, so i doesn't really bother me, but you can't help wondering what (other than brand and presentation) make a wax worth so much. I would like to see the ingredients of a 1000 pound wax and that of a 100 pound wax for comparison.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Of course its not worth the difference, you pay for exclusivity and bragging rights

There however is a difference between £10 wax and £100 wax. Glasur is 95% as good as Vintage, but is 5% of the cost (excluding the refill element)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Hey, if YOU want it, and can buy it, then go ahead.....
> 
> I have just shelled out for a load of Zaino stuff....
> 
> ...


The 2nd has to be Zaino:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Of course its not worth the difference, you pay for exclusivity and bragging rights
> 
> There however is a difference between £10 wax and £100 wax. Glasur is 95% as good as Vintage, but is 5% of the cost (excluding the refill element)


What is Glasur like to use Russ?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ross said:


> What is Glasur like to use Russ?


Back on track again.....................


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where did it go off track?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Where did it go off track?


Read what I originally asked and I don't think you'll find any mention of Glasur.

"I'm thinking of buying *HD Cleanse* and a pot of *Titanium*, which combined weigh in at a hefty £96.

Am I deluding myself into thinking they'll be a "better" combination that Lime Prime and Light Fantastic and will there be a big visual difference?

I'm not fussed on longevity either.........

NB - Car is adequately prepped already and will be again.

Thanks men!"


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No there won't be a "big" visual difference.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

No. There won't be a difference x2. Apart from being 96 pounds lighter.:wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Too many people on here look at things far too clinically.

Will there be a huge visual difference? No.

Will the 'premium' products feel 'nicer' and be more durable? Yes.

You need to decide whether or not you want something that feels 'special' or something that will 'do the job'

I guess its like skin moisturiser or something - they all moisturise, but it doesn't stop people buying Chanel or Clinique. They are 'premium' brands, well marketed and feel 'special' (apparently - I don't use them, lol!)

Will you skin look better or stay moisturised for longer...?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I know this is going away from the original question about Titanium (although loads have advised Glasur is worth the extra money).

When applying Glasur, it says to apply by hand but can it be applied via an applicator? Does it have any detrimental effect?

The tub also says it should be applied 1 panel at a time and the wax buffed off before it dries. What happens if you apply it to the whole car then buff where it has dried?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> I know this is going away from the original question about Titanium (although loads have advised Glasur is worth the extra money).
> 
> When applying Glasur, it says to apply by hand but can it be applied via an applicator? Does it have any detrimental effect?
> 
> The tub also says it should be applied 1 panel at a time and the wax buffed off before it dries. What happens if you apply it to the whole car then buff where it has dried?


I've never applied by hand, I've only ever used an applicator. I've applied other waxes by hand in the past, and found you use much more product, plus you look a bit 'special' massaging your car - again, Marketing at work I'd suggest, makes it feel special

Glasur (like most Z waxes) cures very quickly, and can be a pain to remove if left on paint for too long. Follow their instructions and its a joy to remove.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Back off track again. I read an article in a magazine about moisturisers and again, some of these are over 200 quid a pot!!!!!!!! The best ones were the cheaper coco butter ones from supermarkets. There was the usual loreal, clinique etc and the cheaper stuff blew them away!
It all about branding (and who can afford to get Cheryl cole to gob off on telly for 20 seconds about being worth it!)


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

'special' as in special needs!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

On properly prepped paint you won't notice any difference in the finish (imo)

As a couple of people have already said HD Cleanse isn't the easiest product to use & there are other brands which do the same job for less £ & are far easier to use, you mentioned already owning Lime Prime:thumb:

Regarding Titanium & the other Zymol waxes, they all display very specific water beading characteristics - small, uniformly sized, tight beads which some people may view as offering 'better' protection - untrue.

Durability & ease of application are good, but again no better than other brands.

Obviously it's a lot of £'s and a substantial amount of that is down to the good work done by the marketing men & women as it's seen as an aspirational choice/brand & that it offers something 'special' to the consumer. 

Happy waxing.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I've never applied by hand, I've only ever used an applicator. I've applied other waxes by hand in the past, and found you use much more product, plus you look a bit 'special' massaging your car - again, Marketing at work I'd suggest, makes it feel special
> 
> Glasur (like most Z waxes) cures very quickly, and can be a pain to remove if left on paint for too long. Follow their instructions and its a joy to remove.


I was kind of thinking I'd use way too much product too, but I'd seen a tub or two of various Zymol waxes come up for sale where, the seller had obviously been applying by hand.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

they want you to apply by hand so you use more product, thats the point...

and has the message sunk in yet that you WONT, i repeat WONT get a better visual from using a ANY zymol wax...

i bet you still buy it, people just like to be told that its worth it so they dont feel as bad for spending that much money on a wax to go on your car :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I disagree that you won't get ANY visual difference. I tried literally everything on my black Clio, and Vintage/Glasur gave me a 'look' that once applied to the whole car, and crucially after leaving it there for a few weeks, offered me something different. I think this point that a car retains that 'just waxed look' for longer is true - Collinite for example beads really well for a long time, but the 'finish' seems to drop off somewhat.

Most people 'slagging off' premium products have never tried them, which also doesn't help matters along.

Ask most people on here who have bought, used and lived with Glasur (for example) if they'd rather use that or Collinite 476S on their own car. I'd be surprised if many would opt for Colli, for anything other than financial/cost reasons.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I disagree that you won't get ANY visual difference. I tried literally everything on my black Clio, and Vintage/Glasur gave me a 'look' that once applied to the whole car, and crucially after leaving it there for a few weeks, offered me something different. I think this point that a car retains that 'just waxed look' for longer is true - Collinite for example beads really well for a long time, but the 'finish' seems to drop off somewhat.
> 
> Most people 'slagging off' premium products have never tried them, which also doesn't help matters along.
> 
> Ask most people on here who have bought, used and lived with Glasur (for example) if they'd rather use that or Collinite 476S on their own car. I'd be surprised if many would opt for Colli, for anything other than financial/cost reasons.


Amen brother:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> I know this is going away from the original question about Titanium (although loads have advised Glasur is worth the extra money).
> 
> When applying Glasur, it says to apply by hand but can it be applied via an applicator? Does it have any detrimental effect?
> 
> The tub also says it should be applied 1 panel at a time and the wax buffed off before it dries. What happens if you apply it to the whole car then buff where it has dried?


Glasur goes on a dream with an applicator, it really spreads well. My understanding with the 'hand application' is that you dont build up static on the body rubbing foam over it and thus it shouldn't attract dust. But it is without doubt 10 times quicker via applicator


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> they want you to apply by hand so you use more product, thats the point...
> 
> and has the message sunk in yet that you WONT, i repeat WONT get a better visual from using a ANY zymol wax...
> 
> i bet you still buy it, people just like to be told that its worth it so they dont feel as bad for spending that much money on a wax to go on your car :lol:


Possibly not, but I made up my mind that I wanted a boutique wax for next summer and £100 was my max. As it happend a brand new pot went up for sale, albeit the wrong side of Xmas, but for £80.

I was well chuffed :thumb:

(Better to have tried and failed, than never tried at all )


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm on the Zymol dude three coats and your fixed for 6 months if you use the Zymol shampoo can last longer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I fancy getting some Zymol as my birthday is in 6 weeks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have purple haze pro on half my car exactly half front to back and coll 915 the other half. After a few months I still cannot see any differance with appearance or beading between them.
If you can afford it and are happy get whatever you want.


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

Get the Zymol, you will love it. I use Vintage and enjoy it more each time I use it. The HD Cleanse can be a little finicky, do not let it dry on the finish and use it sparingly. You will be surprised at how much dirt and contaminants the HD Cleanse will remove from an already "Clean" surface.

Enjoy your Zymol :buffer: :driver: :car:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

476s will last longer but the Glasur finish better by far , I always use applicator with Glasur 
because Glasur very soft wax and easy to use it by Zymol applicator . With Zymol Concours i use applicator also but firstly i cut small piece of carnuba and rubbing carnuba in Zymol applicator .


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Most people 'slagging off' premium products have never tried them, which also doesn't help matters along.
> 
> Ask most people on here who have bought, used and lived with Glasur (for example) if they'd rather use that or Collinite 476S on their own car. I'd be surprised if many would opt for Colli, for anything other than financial/cost reasons.


i have never used collinite so cant compare anything to it. but from what i have heard its the worst visual wax out there so comparing it to that isnt really a level playing field. Its one of a few waxes that actually dull a finish...

Comparing zymol to a dodo is a bit different, and i dont believe you could tell the difference :lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> from what i have heard its the worst visual wax out there


I think you've heard wrong, that award goes to FK1000p


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fk1000p is a high temp paste_ sealant_ 

and doesnt dull the finish at all


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I think you've heard wrong, that award goes to FK1000p


No, it was the best product award for 2009 that went to FK1000P

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> fk1000p is a high temp paste_ sealant_
> 
> and doesnt dull the finish at all


I don't know as I don't have the product, but I do recall posts suggesting that the product is not leaving the finish some are expecting and as such the product has been demoted to (just for alloys use), or only used with a top up spray wax/qd which costs the difference between fk and the £40 wax they are avoiding  (false economy? )


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have only used fk1000p on my own car, but it adds a gloss which a wax cant... its a different look to a wax, so some people like the wax look, others like a sealant look thats all

i much prefer sealants on my paint and they last a hell of a lot longer than a wax


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Interesting to read everyones thoughts on Titanium. Personally its my favourite wax purely for the smell and durability.

Red_Cloverleaf: If you are concerned about the pricing of these products, might i suggest looking at the Starter Kit option? This comes with the following:

Full sized pot of Titanium
250ml HD Cleanse
250ml Clear Autobathe
250ml Leather or Vinyl Treatment
Pre Wax Applicators
Microwipe

This comes in at a cost of £130, so a bit more money but a lot more product. I would be happy to ship it direct from us free of charge for you also to keep costs down.

If i can be of assistance please contact me.

Kind regards,

Becky


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought some titanium on this site and sold it within 3-4 months I believe, I say the results arent £70-80 better than megs 16 but I don't think that's why people buy the prestige brands, it's the feeling of owning it and using it and the excusivity etc, in yhr same way an expensive watch doesn't tell the time better but you get that nice feeling everytime you glance at it.

All my opinion of course.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Must add though, the way zymol sheets is something everyone should witness once, it's in a different league to anything I have used.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> No, it was the best product award for 2009 that went to FK1000P
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Perfect example of hysteria surrounding a product



big ben said:


> fk1000p is a high temp paste_ sealant_
> 
> and doesnt dull the finish at all


In your opinion, however even Finish Kare score it as being low on depth, but high on gloss.

IMO it gave the worst appearance against anything else I've tried. A true croque of ****

Anyway, can't wait for spring when I'll finally break open the Glasur.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> i have only used fk1000p on my own car, but it adds a gloss which a wax cant... its a different look to a wax, so some people like the wax look, others like a sealant look thats all
> 
> i much prefer sealants on my paint and they last a hell of a lot longer than a wax


I know last year I was running with Artemis wax seal through out the winter no problems and without top ups and washing with high PH wash solutions, the current smartwax concours appears to the standing the time test too, as although I gave the car another coat on tuesday, it was at least June when I last applied a single coat, I have no doubt fk or 476 lasts long, though experience shows that it is not the only long lasting products to consder.
I do favour the wax look over the high gloss sealants , that said, the artemis would please many. Some customers though like to have only consider what 'everybody' else is using 
For the OP I don't think his considered choice would look bad, just that it may not be a marked difference to his current or considered alternative.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> In your opinion, however even Finish Kare score it as being low on depth, but high on gloss.
> 
> IMO it gave the worst appearance against anything else I've tried. A true croque of ****
> 
> Anyway, can't wait for spring when I'll finally break open the Glasur.


how can added gloss dull a finish? it makes it look more wet i think and thats the look i like personally. You love optiseal which is the same type of finish as well


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> how can added gloss dull a finish? it makes it look more wet i think and thats the look i like personally. You love optiseal which is the same type of finish as well


I didn't say dull, I said depth

Seriously why don't you discuss it with Finish Kare:

http://www.fk1usa.com/products-consumer.htm

(marked 4 on depth 10 on gloss) Optiseal dosen't mask anything in the way 1000p does.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

why do i need to talk with finish kare, i have used all their products so i know how they perform and how my car looks after using them! im saying it looks like optiseal which you love, i know this because i do to and i have seen you raving about it!!

i was talking about a dull finish colly leaves then you started about fk1000p. If fk1000p was a let down wait until you crack open glasur :lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> why do i need to talk with finish kare, i have used all their products so i know how they perform and how my car looks after using them! im saying it looks like optiseal which you love, i know this because i do to and i have seen you raving about it!!
> 
> i was talking about a dull finish colly leaves then you started about fk1000p. If fk1000p was a let down wait until you crack open glasur :lol:


I know I'm never going to win this because hype, hysteria and opinion always over rule fact on the internet, but if your opinion is that 1000p offers depth which is equivelent to the best out there then Finish Kare clearly have their facts wrong.

Yes I do rave about Optiseal. It's better than 1000p on so many levels, apart from durability.

I take it you have experience in Glasur?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not using glasur no, would never spend that much on a wax that gave so little back for the price 

and did i say fk1000p gave depth? your the one who thinks it masks and dulls a finish, when it in fact adds gloss in the same way optiseal does, you dont know what your on about mate :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> not using glasur no, would never spend that much on a wax that gave so little back for the price
> 
> and did i say fk1000p gave depth? your the one who thinks it masks and dulls a finish, when it in fact adds gloss in the same way optiseal does, you dont know what your on about mate :thumb:


Really, like I said take you argument to Finish Kare who feel the same and and have probably based their score on some scientific based fact and not hype, hysteria and opinion.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I have experience with Glasure, Concours, BOS and Supernatural, and yes they are worth the extra,but not 10times more, and not 10 times as good though, is a £15k B&O tv any better than a £2k Sony, probably not, but better looking, and again, this all comes down to opinion..

The waxes above are better, maybe not as durable in some cases, but they do look better on well prepped paint, and after a few washes, still look better, where most cheaper waxes tend to lose their look after a few washes. But as stated above, just my opinion..

I will have to agree with Blazebro, the depth is far superior. Not wanting to fall out with anyone on here, but please don't forget, we all have differing opinions on the same product, and all our eyes tend to see things slightly differently..


But the is no getting away from the fact, the expensive waxes do definitely suffer from Marketing BS to an extent..

Food is very similar, the higher the cost, usually the higher quality ingredients, is Gordon Ramseys prices worth it, not for what is on the plate, but surely it would be one of the best tasting meals you will eat, well apart from your mums cooking, nothing can beat mums cooking ..

One last thing, I much prefer using the pretty smelling products over the nasty petroleum smelling products..


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Really, like I said take you argument to Finish Kare who feel the same and and have probably based their score on some scientific based fact and not hype, hysteria and opinion.












:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

big ben said:


> not using glasur no, would never spend that much on a wax that gave so little back for the price
> 
> and did i say fk1000p gave depth? your the one who thinks it masks and dulls a finish, when it in fact adds gloss in the same way optiseal does, you dont know what your on about mate :thumb:


Please dont jump on a brother for asking a question, but why would you form an opinion on a product, so much so you tell others they will be completely let down by it, without even using it? Of late it seems people have a smugness about them feeling sorry for people who spend a little more on waxes, but you haven't even tried it? I feel sorry for people who wont get to enjoy such a beautifull wax as glasur because they have preconceptions about it! It is an amazing wax really it is, from my perspective i would honestly like you to try it to see if you change your mind or not, you may feel very different afterwards?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

qstix said:


> I will have to agree with Blazebro, the depth is far superior. Not wanting to fall out with anyone on here, but please don't forget, we all have differing opinions on the same product, and all our eyes tend to see things slightly differently..


you wont fall out giving an opinion :thumb:

but Blazebro hasnt said the depth is superior in an expensive wax over a cheap one... he hasnt ever used an expensive wax so he wouldnt know :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Please dont jump on a brother for asking a question, but why would you form an opinion on a product, so much so you tell others they will be completely let down by it


i have seen the finish it gives in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

big ben said:


> i have seen the finish it gives in the flesh :thumb:


But there is more to it than finish? Perhaps not if i am paying to have it applied, but if i am purchasing it to use? But that is my opinion i guess and not yours.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im not knocking people who enjoy using it at all, and if thats your reason you like it then fine, i can fully appreciate that. 

the OP was asking about the finish, and thats mainly what i have been trying to discuss/argue about


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Back off track again.


Back *on* again..........


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Back *on* again..........


you have never been on track mate, no one has discussed titanium once in 100 odd posts :lol:

i have said FAR too much so will let others discuss their opinion

edit: sorry one person mentioned it at the beginning


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> he hasnt ever used an expensive wax so he wouldnt know :lol:


How do you know that? Become a mind reader all of a sudden?

I have said it offers very little depth, backed up by Finish Kares own findings.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If i was spending a lot of cash on a wax,i would want to know what it contains that makes it so superior to so called lesser waxes that cost 10x less! Some are seriously expensive, what do these boutique waxes contain over other ones? I hear comments like "the durability isn't the best but it feels good to put on,nice and buttery" etc. Come on! It's a product for protecting the bodywork. You can prepare a car to a very high standard and put any wax or sealant on and it will look great. It's all about bragging with these boutique waxes. Most sealant would blows them away on looks.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ agree


@blazebro, i just guessed about you not using an expensive wax, obviously from what you said earlier in the thread... 

and i cant see how you rave about optiseal and hate fk1000p with a passion when they give the same glossy finish that a sealant typically gives, in fact i dont know why im even talking to you about it anymore as its like talking to a brick wall :lol: you obviously had a bad time with it but god knows how


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Any danger of us all growing up and stopping the arguing?

OP, if you can, then buy it, and if you don't get on with it then stick it in the sale section here and get most of your money back.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

we are allowed to be immature and argue sometimes  

if we just said to every person, "buy the product and then stick in the for sale section if you dont like it", then that wouldnt be very helpful would it :thumb:

not saying arguing about completely different products is helpful here, but the debate is along the same lines


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

The OP can decide weather my advice is good or "not very helpful"


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> we are allowed to be immature and argue sometimes
> 
> *if we just said to every person, "buy the product and then stick in the for sale section if you dont like it", then that wouldnt be very helpful would it* :thumb:
> 
> not saying arguing about completely different products is helpful here, but the debate is along the same lines


It maybe helpful, not really sure if the OP is playing Devil's Advocate
£96 is not the end of the world.
Sometwo may have tried the combination and one may have liked it and other may not have.
So realistically at the end of the day only the OP can decide.
But back to the highlighted section, this works the opposite way as in fairness from the outside there is a strong push to one of the trio lsp's and then whether for cost or durability (or any other made up excuse) folk will argue the toss as to why one should get one of those and nothing else.
Some products have been frowned upon, but only when one tries it, I have to wonder what all the negative press was about 
Eg one gets a cheap polish for some odd reason the user then uses a heck of an amount seems to get it all over the trim and leaves enough dusting to stop all flights across the UK 

If FK1K or 476 really outlasts everything else, then I'm sure the competition would 'borrow' some of the ideas for extra durability.
Also if there is really no difference between looks irrespective of a top class pre polish, then why does collinite offer 476 and 915 or FK offer 1000 or 2685, that makes them look like a porpatrator of the marketing hype, however users have already posted that 915 looks 'nicer' or 2685 looks nicer (and the depth etc is already compared on their own website)

The durability argument just does not compute with me as 12 weeks is long enough of anybody's time


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> you have never been on track mate, no one has discussed titanium once in 100 odd posts :lol:
> 
> i/QUOTE]
> 
> I think you'll find it was me that was the original poster so how I go off track from asking about Titanium and HD?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Eddy said:


> The OP can decide weather my advice is good or "not very helpful"


It wasn't very helpful, more like stating the obvious really............


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It maybe helpful, not really sure if the OP is playing Devil's Advocate
> £96 is not the end of the world.
> Sometwo may have tried the combination and one may have liked it and other may not have.
> So realistically at the end of the day only the OP can decide.
> ...


I did actually say that durability wasn't an issue.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bill, John - do either of you want to say it or shall I? Me? Okay then....

*IT'S ONLY WAX!*

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I did actually say that durability wasn't an issue.


Indeed you did, and many will (to their horror) discover that the boutique range are more often than not lasting as long as the cheaper brands and without top ups, whils maintaining that just waxed look wash after wash after wash :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Bill, John - do either of you want to say it or shall I? Me? Okay then....
> 
> *IT'S ONLY WAX!*
> 
> :thumb:


I was just about to say that Mark.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Red - your question has been answered, what else do you want to know? There won't be a huge difference. End of.

Ben - 1000P. Great on my Fiesta ST. Dull on my Clio. It varies depending on the car and colour you use it on. If you've only used it on your own car, then I'm glad it's been good for you, but used on a wide variety of cars it has mixed results, which is a shame, because its quite durable.

As for your point about Dodo vs Glasur looks. After initial application - no. After 1 month, then yes, possibly, depends on the colour of the car!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Red - your question has been answered, what else do you want to know? There won't be a huge difference. End of.


WRONG!

Opinions vary, I'd like a few more yet - that opinion is just yours which of course differs from others.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So you're expecting somebody to tell you that they think there will be a HUGE difference between the Dodo combo and the Zymol?

It's not going to happen! You're ignoring advice to go for Glasur, and want something specific answering. There aren't many Titanium users on here AFAIK.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RussZS said:


> So you're expecting somebody to tell you that they think there will be a HUGE difference between the Dodo combo and the Zymol?


Nope. Read the original post if you are unclear. :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think I'm the only one struggling to understand what you want to know.

The biggest difference will be longevity. You don't care about this. 

No need for the attitude either, this place used to be friendly!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Op. Just buy it. Try it. If you don't like it. Sell it! It's very easy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So back on topic, is Zymol worth the extra, from the opinion of someone who has used more than 1 z wax, and more than 1 dodo, with plenty of others in between, YES. They are way nicer products, way nicer to use with similar or superior durability. There are cheaper options, perhaps better looking waxes and others with better durability, but non have such a quality feel with all round capabilities. I must confess to not ever using your initial choice, but generically the answer is yes IMO. And as lots have pointed out, glasur IS perhaps a better performing wax and definatly worth considering :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Ducks for WW3 :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

To echo Russ and his post, you have technically bought into the whole "is X wax better than Y" by using the Dodo combo beforehand, so you must have justified that purchase over something like 476/FK etc. to get to that point, is that right?
So surely you would apply that logic to this decision then? But no, you then say you will go with a majority verdict, based on opinions that are naturally subjective.......?

Doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RussZS said:


> No need for the attitude either


I was just think that too.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alxg said:


> To echo Russ and his post, you have technically bought into the whole "is X wax better than Y" by using the Dodo combo beforehand, so you must have justified that purchase over something like 476/FK etc. to get to that point, is that right?
> So surely you would apply that logic to this decision then? But no, you then say you will go with a majority verdict, based on opinions that are naturally subjective.......?
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me either.


Justification isn't required and yes, opinions are subjective - usually to experience.

This is really amusing...........


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

You call it amusing, I call it pointless.

Why did you buy the Dodo stuff? Did you post on here asking the same question then? I'm guessing not.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

go get your own opinion red_cloverleaf for gods sake :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well to throw my 2p's worth in I have used a fair few waxes from Megs 16 to Dodo SN all look great on well prepped paint but I recently bought a used pot pot Swissvax Saphir which happens to be the most expensive wax per gram that I own.
I used it last Saturday and it blows all the waxes that I have used out of the water,Its very easy to apply,even easier to buff,looks stunning,super beads and sheeting plus it smells amazing:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's aaaaaaaaaaaaallllllll in the prep work. Get this right stick a good wax or better still a sealant on and you're away!!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh bloody hell, is this still going? 

If you want a boutique wax, buy it. I sometimes do. If you just want something durable to protect your paint while still looking good, buy that. I sometimes do that too :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 4 zymol Polo tops , all washed perfectly in the years ive had them and worth every penny from the usa.

What a BS thread.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As most people say the prep is the key, different people see there cars differently and what one thinks looks ace another will not the sample pots really help here for instance I love the smell of dodo velvet pro but the results. For me are not worth it and the durability tested on the wifes polo not impressed anyway I digress.
Both the wifes polo and my 75 were both foamed washed clayed and washed again mine was machined some the wifes not and the gloss and depth is far better on mine than hers and she has the better paint and both wearing the same wax.
prep is the best and wax or sealant finishes the job.
pay what your happy to pay if you don't like it sell it on here for little loss.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> go get your own opinion red_cloverleaf for gods sake :lol:[/QUO
> 
> From? Read the original question again!
> 
> AnD what was it that was it mentioned about attitude earlier?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alxg said:


> You call it amusing, I call it pointless.
> 
> Why did you buy the Dodo stuff? Did you post on here asking the same question then? I'm guessing not.


Nope. I got it given.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> I have 4 zymol Polo tops , all washed perfectly in the years ive had them and worth every penny from the usa.
> 
> What a BS thread.


Then why contribute?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Oh bloody hell, is this still going?
> 
> If you want a boutique wax, buy it. I sometimes do. If you just want something durable to protect your paint while still looking good, buy that. I sometimes do that too :thumb:


Want?

I "want" to win this weekend's Euro-Millions so the adjective you have used isn't really relevant.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alxg said:


> You call it amusing, I call it pointless.
> 
> Why did you buy the Dodo stuff? Did you post on here asking the same question then? I'm guessing not.


Glad you contributed to a "pointless" question!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> I have 4 zymol Polo tops , all washed perfectly in the years ive had them and worth every penny from the usa.


LOL. Now there's a looks and durability test i'd like to see Zymol polo shirts versus Meguiars and Dodo polo shirts.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Want?
> 
> I "want" to win this weekend's Euro-Millions so the adjective you have used isn't really relevant.





Red_Cloverleaf said:


> AnD what was it that was it mentioned about attitude earlier?


It has to be said, your own attitude seems overly dismissive of everyone else. Lighten up a bit, and hopefully you'd get more constructive responses. Maybe you're asking too much of the forum by still insisting on more opinions, when they already seem to be exhausted?

And hey...it's only wax :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

What's a wax?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Spoony said:


> What's a wax?


a what!?!?!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Where am I???


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Glad you contributed to a "pointless" question!


My pleasure, i'm glad I served to "amuse" you....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alxg said:


> My pleasure, i'm glad I served to "amuse" you....


Think nothing of it. :wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Come on guys we don't need to have WW3 over a ruddy wax do we?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Come on guys we don't need to have WW3 over a ruddy wax do we?


No we don't as long as some beg not to differ 
FK1K or 476 or #16 or else :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Titanium gets a good rep here 
http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-titanium-glaze/


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't believe i have just read 18 pages of this guff. 

I really need to get a life. :wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I can't believe i have just read 18 pages of this guff.
> 
> I really need to get a life. :wall:


Yes but it is the same old same old....
it is detailing right? 
then some would argue the difference between detailing and valeting.
It is a hobby and some will be extravagant with their hobby, yet others for some reason will string others up !
Just because someone can wash and dry a car in under 60 mins does not mean they are doing a substandard job.
It seems some get jealous if another spends more than £20 excluding delivery on a tub of wax , live and let live :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I can't believe i have just read 18 pages of this guff.
> 
> I really need to get a life. :wall:


Nobody actually made you read it now, did they? :thumb:

Everybody on here needs to get a life - that's why we're here! :doublesho


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Very true... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I forgot to say.................I didn't buy the stuff.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what did you spend the money on?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

big ben said:


> what did you spend the money on?


I didn't.


----------

